# Drop hint to OW that I know? OPINIONS!



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

*also appears unde Ladies Lounge

-------------------------------------------------------------

There's a good chance I may be running into the OW (really a just a girl - no where near a woman yet - a damn teenager!)

In the event I happen to be near here do I drop the hint (I know she hung out w my H while I was away on a short weekend trip this summer)? 

I want to say: "did you guys have fun while I was in Vegas?" and just walk away

OPINIONS PLEASE


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

i would..but Im a confrontational type person.


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Normally I'd say yes, but in your case given your husband's personality and the fact she's a child, I wouldn't bother. She's not emotionally mature enough to understand fidelity, and he's clearly played her. It'll just fuel the drama and it's passive aggressive on your part, when who you really want to confront is your husband.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Def need to confront my husband but it would feel so good to let that little skank know I'm on to them.... uughh thanks for listening everyone!


----------

